# Forum addict :)



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

I love this forum I'm addicted  it's like he Jeremy Kyle show but I'm learning so much about Spain. I love the honesty and bickering but I love u all ::clap2:


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

He he he. me too!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leeannandaidan said:


> I love this forum I'm addicted  it's like he Jeremy Kyle show but I'm learning so much about Spain. I love the honesty and bickering but I love u all ::clap2:


We don't get many posts like this...
Welcome!
And get posting!!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Leeannandaidan said:


> I love this forum I'm addicted  it's like he Jeremy Kyle show but I'm learning so much about Spain. I love the honesty and bickering but I love u all ::clap2:


Welcome to the wonderful world of Brits in Spain.You forget to mention the bitchiness as well and the snob value.But you will learn.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Brits in Spain.You forget to mention the bitchiness as well and the snob value.But you will learn.


ermmm

not everyone on this forum is a Brit


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel like I'm already in Spain lol ur all preparing me well  it's great to read about the truths on relocating I want my eyes wide open when making this decision. We are not looking at moving until next year but are planning on visiting as many areas as we can in February time when it's not all sunshine and smiles and ideally renting for a few months but with 3 dogs and a mother in law it's not going to be easy (Iv suggested to my husband that his mother will be fine in kennels with the dogs but he's having none of it!) open to any suggestions of locations for us to visit


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ermmm
> 
> not everyone on this forum is a Brit


Didn't say they were.Ahh deary me,smacked wrists again.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Leeannandaidan said:


> I feel like I'm already in Spain lol ur all preparing me well  it's great to read about the truths on relocating I want my eyes wide open when making this decision. We are not looking at moving until next year but are planning on visiting as many areas as we can in February time when it's not all sunshine and smiles and ideally renting for a few months but with 3 dogs and a mother in law it's not going to be easy (Iv suggested to my husband that his mother will be fine in kennels with the dogs but he's having none of it!) open to any suggestions of locations for us to visit


As you can see on this forum members come from a wide area of Spain.It all depends what you want out of life here.We lived on the Costa del Sol for many years before realising it wasn't the life for us so we sold at the height of the boom and moved roughly 120K inland where we feel more at home than we ever did on the coast but the lifestyle in a village isn't for everyone it would drive some people stir crazy.I do wish you the best of luck with your move but I don't envy you It's just not the cheap place to live like it was when we came here nearly 19years ago but with all the troubles,woes and uncertainties at the moment it really still is a nice place to live.Regards.SB. 

Forgot to say you are going to be coming at the best time when all the holiday makers have gone apart from the wrinklies who come out for winter.No disrespect I am one myself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Didn't say they were.Ahh deary me,smacked wrists again.


that _was _the inference though


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Kind of narrowed down to Murcia, almeria, baza :/ blinking hard when u have no idea on the areas! We will have approx £180,000 to spend once we buy but need an annex. Not fussed about being on the coast but close to shops is a must and would still like to be around some Brits I dont want to be a recluse I'm only 36  but don't want a touristy area (dont want much do I :/)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leeannandaidan said:


> Kind of narrowed down to Murcia, almeria, baza :/ blinking hard when u have no idea on the areas! We will have approx £180,000 to spend once we buy but need an annex. Not fussed about being on the coast but close to shops is a must and would still like to be around some Brits I dont want to be a recluse I'm only 36  but don't want a touristy area (dont want much do I :/)


What has being around some Brits got to do with being a recluse? Not all Brits are only highly gregarious within Brit circles. Some of us generally avoid Brits because we came here to be with Spanish (why else would one come to Spain). If we'd wanted to be with Brits we'd have stayed in UK.

Most of the Brits in the village (there are about a dozen households in total) don't mix. We see them occasionally, but otherwise...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> What has being around some Brits got to do with being a recluse? Not all Brits are only highly gregarious within Brit circles. Some of us generally avoid Brits because we came here to be with Spanish (why else would one come to Spain). If we'd wanted to be with Brits we'd have stayed in UK.
> 
> Most of the Brits in the village (there are about a dozen households in total) don't mix. We see them occasionally, but otherwise...


jFor once I am in agreement with you here.Also some of the snidy,nasty tricks I have seen done by Brits on Brits.One of the reasons we left the coast and moved inland.It's really horrible to say but from my perspective it's true.As for the Spanish people there is one thing I really hate about them is when they appologise to me for not speaking English.at the end of the day if I don't like it,get the chuff out.


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry I didn't word that the way it came into my head, I meant I didn't want to live in an isolated area miles away from anything and become a recluse I would like a social life with with both Spanish and Brits and I'd hope to be able to join into social events, also I'm a recovering alcoholic so I'd need to be somewhere around aa meetings x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I live on planet Earth; apparently, the bit I live on is called Spain and if you want more detail, we are close to Nerja, Torrox and Friggers (sorry Frigiliana). You might want to consider this area (not far from Almeria, Mercia etc) but may have quite a lot of what you are looking for....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Wherever you have a hankering (is that a proper word?) for, go there as many times as you can and talk to as many people as possible.Talk to the ones who hate it, love it, the inbetweeners (that definitely isn’t a proper word ….. er ……is it?)….. everybody possible. The more data you have then, in theory, the better the end result (for you) will be.

Oh and don’t forget, whatever else you do, rent first don’t buy….. then the world is your oyster........ like (bit’o’geordie there)


Doggy


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! Wey aye I'm loving ya Geordie pet


----------

